# Anyone use a clamp-on rear rack with a carbon seatpost?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I have one of these, which I use occasionally on my mtn bike:










I was about to try it on my road bike, but balked because my seat post is carbon. Would this provide a significant strain? I just want to cary a change of clothes and an iPad mini in a topeak bag that slots onto it.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It could possibly damage the seatpost if you over tighten the clamp (or have a little too much weight on it when you hit a big bump). 

In the colder months I use an Arkel Randonneur rack, which clamps to the seat rails and only braces against the seat post. It wouldn't be good if the seat rails are carbon as well. but then you probably wouldn't even think of a rack on a bike with a carbon seatpost and saddle with carbon rails. 

Arkel Randonneur Rack - Seat Post Rack - Carbon Seat Post Friendly


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use this: Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - RX BeamRack Carbon

And this: Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - RX TrunkBag DXP

on my Cannondale System Six with the Alien Carbon post which is probably one of the lightest posts ever made. I carry clothes, tools, lunch, extra batteries for lights and anything else I can fit. I have been using it for 4 years now with zero problems. I even lightened it up by swapping the clamp bolts with Ti equivalents from here.
Titanium Bolts, Titanium Fastener, Bike Parts Toronto, Bicycle Bolt


----------

